# Kein Videosignal an Beamer vom Sky-Receiver, vom PC funktioniert's



## Rocksteak (11. Mai 2012)

Wie im Titel beschrieben will ich einen Beamer (Acer PD727) an meine Skybox (über HDMI) anschließen.
 Dabei kommt zwar nicht "kein Signal" (wie bei keiner Quelle) aber außer dem typischen Standbild, verändert sich auch nichts. 
Schließe ich meinen PC mit HDMI an den selben Anschluss, so funktioniert alles makellos. Ich hab keine Ahnung an was das liegen kann.
Die Skybox funktioniert ebenso ohne Probleme, wenn sie an einen Fernseher angeschlossen wird.

Technisch möglich müsste die Verbindung zwischen Receiver und Beamer ja ohne Weiteres sein, zumal das ja in Sky-Lokalen auch funktioniert.

Bitte helft mir weiter


----------



## kress (11. Mai 2012)

Hatte auch mal so ein Problem, bei mir hats an HDCP gelegen.
Musst du mal schauen, ob dein Receiver HDCP tauglich ist, sonst klappt das über HDMI nicht.


----------



## Rocksteak (11. Mai 2012)

Hab mal recherchiert, bin im englischsprachigen Wikipedia fündig geworden:



> The box is High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP) compliant.



Daran sollte es also nicht liegen. Leider hab ich kabelmäßig momentan keine Möglichkeit andere Verbindungsmöglichkeiten zu versuchen,
da HDMI der einzige Anschluss ist, der auf beiden Seiten vorhanden ist, für alles andere bräuchte ich Adapter, die ich nicht habe.


----------



## kress (11. Mai 2012)

Hast du mehrere HDMI Kabel oder im Moment nur eins?

Hab auch schon so meine Probleme mit hdmi gehabt, sogar ein teures und richtig gutes Kabel hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Rocksteak (12. Mai 2012)

Habe 2 verschiedene getestet, kein Unterschied.


----------



## joasas (12. Mai 2012)

Dein Beamer kann laut Datenblatt HDCP, es kann zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen zwischen verschiedenen Geräten kommen, hier würde ich dir empfehlen bei Sky und bei Acer nachzuhaken, alternativ überprüfen ob es ein Firmwareupdate bzw. "Kompatibilitätsmodus" gibt.

Wobei ich auf ein HDCP Problem tippe, ggf. auch Probleme mit der Skalierung.


----------

